

Chemical properties search engine with MongoDB, Node.js, R and Python - Loic
http://chemeo.com/doc/technology

======
Loic
This is a rather long description of all the tools and methods used to create
a search engine for chemical properties. I think it is interesting because for
once it is a nice example of the integration of a large array of tools and
software. Code examples, tips for a good MongoDB indexing, etc. are included.

